# Sub available in Syracuse, NY



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

I am owner operator of 2005 gmc 2500hd with boss vxt looking for a mostly commercial route. Any body looking for subs in syracuse and surrounding areas, let me know. Thank you


----------



## Nationalplowing (Sep 17, 2012)

We are currently hiring subs for the 2012-2013 season. If you are interested please go to our site at http://nationalplowing.com/become-a-subcontractor


----------

